# Atmosphère version 0.8.3 has been released



## EmulateLife (Jan 24, 2019)

I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?

https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/

Anyway, awesome.


----------



## Deleted_444986 (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/
> 
> Anyway, awesome.



June 15 was the first planned release date,
So now if we say "june 15" it's coming in another ams release


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 24, 2019)

Because June 15th is a joke iirc


----------



## Rhapsody (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/
> 
> Anyway, awesome.



https://reddit.com/r/SwitchHacks/comments/ajc00u/_/eeub3mm/?context=1

tl;dr It’s an in-joke.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 24, 2019)

I love when people respond to criticism by playing along


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2019)

You guys were late i saw it 25 mins after it launched?
Edit i mean "." not "?"


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 24, 2019)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> You guys were late i saw it 25 mins after it launched?
> Edit i mean "." not "?"


I just wanted to give it a shot before writing the article


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 24, 2019)

So can you take out your sd card, do whatever and reboot back to atmosphere without sending payload?


----------



## Deleted_444986 (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> So can you take out your sd card, do whatever and reboot back to atmosphere without sending payload?


No


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 24, 2019)

Thomhack said:


> No



Then I guess I don't get the point.


----------



## raxadian (Jan 24, 2019)

So, can this play Switch roms?


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> Then I guess I don't get the point.


If your game crashes you won't need a payload injector anymore to get back into CFW, which is especially painful for AutoRCM users as if that happens and you don't have one at hand you won't be able to use your Switch at all.
Also if you need to reboot for whatever reason, you can reboot into CFW without going through RCM anymore by using the provided NRO.

If you have a modchip/carry around a dongle/have whatever injector with your Switch at all times then it's nothing major for you, but for people who don't want to it's a nice addition!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2019)

Seems pretty neat, though I don't use atmosphere myself. My CFW is stable enough to where it rarely (if ever) crashes anymore, but knowing I don't have to bring a dongle with me would be a nice assurance.

Tell me, why doesn't this work if the SD card has been removed? I guess that means that you're not pushing a payload so what exactly is going on?


----------



## raxadian (Jan 24, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> If your game crashes you won't need a payload injector anymore to get back into CFW, which is especially painful for AutoRCM users as if that happens and you don't have one at hand you won't be able to use your Switch at all.
> Also if you need to reboot for whatever reason, you can reboot into CFW without going through RCM anymore by using the provided NRO.
> 
> If you have a modchip/carry around a dongle/have whatever injector with your Switch at all times then it's nothing major for you, but for people who don't want to it's a nice addition!



Yeah, it makes things less complicated. 

One of the reasons I haven't hacked a Vita yet is the fact you have to hack it again every time you turn it off.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 24, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Seems pretty neat, though I don't use atmosphere myself. My CFW is stable enough to where it rarely (if ever) crashes anymore, but knowing I don't have to bring a dongle with me would be a nice assurance.
> 
> Tell me, why doesn't this work if the SD card has been removed? I guess that means that you're not pushing a payload so what exactly is going on?


Honestly, me neither - I've only seen the crash screen once or twice a long ago without messing around with homebrew or KIPs, but it's good to have extra peace of mind, especially if you're carrying your Switch around 

That aside, to make matters simple, Atmosphère now loads a payload called reboot_payload.bin into RAM and executes it if the system crashes and the user presses one of the volume buttons on the critical error screen. _In theory_ this means the RCM payload will run without the SD card inserted but _in practice_ this payload by default is Atmosphère's stage 1 payload, which will refuse to boot if no SD is inserted as it needs to load the stage 2 payload from there.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/
> 
> Anyway, awesome.


because june15th was the original planned release of atmostphere when it was months off so now SciresM says that any day atmosphere gets updated is automatically june 15th


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 24, 2019)

Is there any reason to upgrade to this version if Im on 0.8.2? My switch never leaves the house. 

Also whats this for


Content override now supports an "app" setting, that causes all applications to be overridden with HBL instead of a specific title.
Note: because override keys are system-wide, using this setting will prevent using mods in games (as every game will be HBL).


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Honestly, me neither - I've only seen the crash screen once or twice a long ago without messing around with homebrew or KIPs, but it's good to have extra peace of mind, especially if you're carrying your Switch around
> 
> That aside, to make matters simple, Atmosphère now loads a payload called reboot_payload.bin into RAM and executes it if the system crashes and the user presses one of the volume buttons on the critical error screen. _In theory_ this means the RCM payload will run without the SD card inserted but _in practice_ this payload by default is Atmosphère's stage 1 payload, which will refuse to boot if no SD is inserted as it needs to load the stage 2 payload from there.


So if you don't reboot quick enough it doesn't work? Or am I still missing something


----------



## mattytrog (Jan 24, 2019)

Ahhh... I see. Its a warmboot implementation.

Top work.

Almost as good as a modchip.

*But not quite *


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 24, 2019)

I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?

https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/

Anyway, awesome.


----------



## Deleted_444986 (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/
> 
> Anyway, awesome.



June 15 was the first planned release date,
So now if we say "june 15" it's coming in another ams release


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 24, 2019)

Because June 15th is a joke iirc


----------



## Rhapsody (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/
> 
> Anyway, awesome.



https://reddit.com/r/SwitchHacks/comments/ajc00u/_/eeub3mm/?context=1

tl;dr It’s an in-joke.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 24, 2019)

I love when people respond to criticism by playing along


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2019)

You guys were late i saw it 25 mins after it launched?
Edit i mean "." not "?"


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 24, 2019)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> You guys were late i saw it 25 mins after it launched?
> Edit i mean "." not "?"


I just wanted to give it a shot before writing the article


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 24, 2019)

So can you take out your sd card, do whatever and reboot back to atmosphere without sending payload?


----------



## Deleted_444986 (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> So can you take out your sd card, do whatever and reboot back to atmosphere without sending payload?


No


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 24, 2019)

Thomhack said:


> No



Then I guess I don't get the point.


----------



## raxadian (Jan 24, 2019)

So, can this play Switch roms?


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> Then I guess I don't get the point.


If your game crashes you won't need a payload injector anymore to get back into CFW, which is especially painful for AutoRCM users as if that happens and you don't have one at hand you won't be able to use your Switch at all.
Also if you need to reboot for whatever reason, you can reboot into CFW without going through RCM anymore by using the provided NRO.

If you have a modchip/carry around a dongle/have whatever injector with your Switch at all times then it's nothing major for you, but for people who don't want to it's a nice addition!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2019)

Seems pretty neat, though I don't use atmosphere myself. My CFW is stable enough to where it rarely (if ever) crashes anymore, but knowing I don't have to bring a dongle with me would be a nice assurance.

Tell me, why doesn't this work if the SD card has been removed? I guess that means that you're not pushing a payload so what exactly is going on?


----------



## raxadian (Jan 24, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> If your game crashes you won't need a payload injector anymore to get back into CFW, which is especially painful for AutoRCM users as if that happens and you don't have one at hand you won't be able to use your Switch at all.
> Also if you need to reboot for whatever reason, you can reboot into CFW without going through RCM anymore by using the provided NRO.
> 
> If you have a modchip/carry around a dongle/have whatever injector with your Switch at all times then it's nothing major for you, but for people who don't want to it's a nice addition!



Yeah, it makes things less complicated. 

One of the reasons I haven't hacked a Vita yet is the fact you have to hack it again every time you turn it off.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 24, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Seems pretty neat, though I don't use atmosphere myself. My CFW is stable enough to where it rarely (if ever) crashes anymore, but knowing I don't have to bring a dongle with me would be a nice assurance.
> 
> Tell me, why doesn't this work if the SD card has been removed? I guess that means that you're not pushing a payload so what exactly is going on?


Honestly, me neither - I've only seen the crash screen once or twice a long ago without messing around with homebrew or KIPs, but it's good to have extra peace of mind, especially if you're carrying your Switch around 

That aside, to make matters simple, Atmosphère now loads a payload called reboot_payload.bin into RAM and executes it if the system crashes and the user presses one of the volume buttons on the critical error screen. _In theory_ this means the RCM payload will run without the SD card inserted but _in practice_ this payload by default is Atmosphère's stage 1 payload, which will refuse to boot if no SD is inserted as it needs to load the stage 2 payload from there.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/
> 
> Anyway, awesome.


because june15th was the original planned release of atmostphere when it was months off so now SciresM says that any day atmosphere gets updated is automatically june 15th


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 24, 2019)

Is there any reason to upgrade to this version if Im on 0.8.2? My switch never leaves the house. 

Also whats this for


Content override now supports an "app" setting, that causes all applications to be overridden with HBL instead of a specific title.
Note: because override keys are system-wide, using this setting will prevent using mods in games (as every game will be HBL).


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Honestly, me neither - I've only seen the crash screen once or twice a long ago without messing around with homebrew or KIPs, but it's good to have extra peace of mind, especially if you're carrying your Switch around
> 
> That aside, to make matters simple, Atmosphère now loads a payload called reboot_payload.bin into RAM and executes it if the system crashes and the user presses one of the volume buttons on the critical error screen. _In theory_ this means the RCM payload will run without the SD card inserted but _in practice_ this payload by default is Atmosphère's stage 1 payload, which will refuse to boot if no SD is inserted as it needs to load the stage 2 payload from there.


So if you don't reboot quick enough it doesn't work? Or am I still missing something


----------



## mattytrog (Jan 24, 2019)

Ahhh... I see. Its a warmboot implementation.

Top work.

Almost as good as a modchip.

*But not quite *


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 24, 2019)

I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?

https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/

Anyway, awesome.


----------



## Deleted_444986 (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/
> 
> Anyway, awesome.



June 15 was the first planned release date,
So now if we say "june 15" it's coming in another ams release


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 24, 2019)

Because June 15th is a joke iirc


----------



## Rhapsody (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/
> 
> Anyway, awesome.



https://reddit.com/r/SwitchHacks/comments/ajc00u/_/eeub3mm/?context=1

tl;dr It’s an in-joke.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 24, 2019)

I love when people respond to criticism by playing along


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2019)

You guys were late i saw it 25 mins after it launched?
Edit i mean "." not "?"


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 24, 2019)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> You guys were late i saw it 25 mins after it launched?
> Edit i mean "." not "?"


I just wanted to give it a shot before writing the article


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 24, 2019)

So can you take out your sd card, do whatever and reboot back to atmosphere without sending payload?


----------



## Deleted_444986 (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> So can you take out your sd card, do whatever and reboot back to atmosphere without sending payload?


No


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 24, 2019)

Thomhack said:


> No



Then I guess I don't get the point.


----------



## raxadian (Jan 24, 2019)

So, can this play Switch roms?


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> Then I guess I don't get the point.


If your game crashes you won't need a payload injector anymore to get back into CFW, which is especially painful for AutoRCM users as if that happens and you don't have one at hand you won't be able to use your Switch at all.
Also if you need to reboot for whatever reason, you can reboot into CFW without going through RCM anymore by using the provided NRO.

If you have a modchip/carry around a dongle/have whatever injector with your Switch at all times then it's nothing major for you, but for people who don't want to it's a nice addition!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2019)

Seems pretty neat, though I don't use atmosphere myself. My CFW is stable enough to where it rarely (if ever) crashes anymore, but knowing I don't have to bring a dongle with me would be a nice assurance.

Tell me, why doesn't this work if the SD card has been removed? I guess that means that you're not pushing a payload so what exactly is going on?


----------



## raxadian (Jan 24, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> If your game crashes you won't need a payload injector anymore to get back into CFW, which is especially painful for AutoRCM users as if that happens and you don't have one at hand you won't be able to use your Switch at all.
> Also if you need to reboot for whatever reason, you can reboot into CFW without going through RCM anymore by using the provided NRO.
> 
> If you have a modchip/carry around a dongle/have whatever injector with your Switch at all times then it's nothing major for you, but for people who don't want to it's a nice addition!



Yeah, it makes things less complicated. 

One of the reasons I haven't hacked a Vita yet is the fact you have to hack it again every time you turn it off.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jan 24, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Seems pretty neat, though I don't use atmosphere myself. My CFW is stable enough to where it rarely (if ever) crashes anymore, but knowing I don't have to bring a dongle with me would be a nice assurance.
> 
> Tell me, why doesn't this work if the SD card has been removed? I guess that means that you're not pushing a payload so what exactly is going on?


Honestly, me neither - I've only seen the crash screen once or twice a long ago without messing around with homebrew or KIPs, but it's good to have extra peace of mind, especially if you're carrying your Switch around 

That aside, to make matters simple, Atmosphère now loads a payload called reboot_payload.bin into RAM and executes it if the system crashes and the user presses one of the volume buttons on the critical error screen. _In theory_ this means the RCM payload will run without the SD card inserted but _in practice_ this payload by default is Atmosphère's stage 1 payload, which will refuse to boot if no SD is inserted as it needs to load the stage 2 payload from there.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> I wonder why the thread yesterday said rebooting to Atmosphere wasn't coming until June 15th?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rebooting-from-atmosphere-into-atmosphere-is-coming.529531/
> 
> Anyway, awesome.


because june15th was the original planned release of atmostphere when it was months off so now SciresM says that any day atmosphere gets updated is automatically june 15th


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 24, 2019)

Is there any reason to upgrade to this version if Im on 0.8.2? My switch never leaves the house. 

Also whats this for


Content override now supports an "app" setting, that causes all applications to be overridden with HBL instead of a specific title.
Note: because override keys are system-wide, using this setting will prevent using mods in games (as every game will be HBL).


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Honestly, me neither - I've only seen the crash screen once or twice a long ago without messing around with homebrew or KIPs, but it's good to have extra peace of mind, especially if you're carrying your Switch around
> 
> That aside, to make matters simple, Atmosphère now loads a payload called reboot_payload.bin into RAM and executes it if the system crashes and the user presses one of the volume buttons on the critical error screen. _In theory_ this means the RCM payload will run without the SD card inserted but _in practice_ this payload by default is Atmosphère's stage 1 payload, which will refuse to boot if no SD is inserted as it needs to load the stage 2 payload from there.


So if you don't reboot quick enough it doesn't work? Or am I still missing something


----------



## mattytrog (Jan 24, 2019)

Ahhh... I see. Its a warmboot implementation.

Top work.

Almost as good as a modchip.

*But not quite *


----------

